# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  hi

## Xkalibur

Я ничего не понимаю по италиански...Может кто-нибудь написать мне фразы типа: Как твои дела? или Ты очень очаровательна.        ::

----------


## Leof

Уверен, что здесь никто не понимает по италиански.
Но я знаю, что кое-кто говорит по-итальянски. Это родственный язык и более распространённый.

----------


## Wowik

Мой приятель, когда поехал в Италию кататься на горных лыжах, то первым делом выучил как будет "Привет, девчонки!".

----------


## Оля

> Я ничего не понимаю по-итальянски...Может кто-нибудь написать мне фразы типа: Как твои дела? или Ты _ очаровательна.

 Come stai?
Sei affascinante.

----------


## Fazla

> Originally Posted by Xkalibur  Я ничего не понимаю по-итальянски...Может кто-нибудь написать мне фразы типа: Как твои дела? или Ты _ очаровательна.   Come stai?
> Sei affascinante.

 "Come stai" is ok but it would be better if you said "Come va" instead because come stai is more like asking the health status of a person, his physical/mental condition... although the answer doesn't have to answer to that question. Eg: Come stai is like "How are you" while Come va is more like "how are you doing" I hope you get the very slight difference.

----------


## Оля

I know that "Come va?" is ok too.
By the way, "Как твои дела?" means exactly "How are you?"

----------


## Leof

Не согласен.  _How are you?_ буквально значит _Как ты?_ 
Как (идут) твои дела?   возможно было бы ближе к How it goes?

----------


## Оля

> Не согласен.  _How are you?_ буквально значит _Как ты?_

 А при чем здесь "буквально"? Смысл-то один. Для меня "Как ты?" и "Как твои дела?" - это одно и то же. 
Вот если бы было просто "Как дела?" - тогда да, тогда, возможно, было бы лучше "Come va".

----------


## Fazla

> Не согласен.  _How are you?_ буквально значит _Как ты?_ 
> Как (идут) твои дела?   возможно было бы ближе к How it goes?

 exactly what I meant 
My russian isn't that great but I can understand it roughly... unfortunately Оля I didn't get your reply to Leof but I am saying: come stai is perfectly fine BUT, as I live in Italy, I can see the slight difference. And the more correct translation to kad idut dyela is come va. You use come stai when you are really interested in getting to know how is someone doing/how he is, even mentally or physically. You can't use Come va for that, as I think you know. That's why I'm saying a generic "come va" is a better translation for it rather than come stai. If you ask someone who you don't know very much come stai of course he will answer you normally but he'll think you really care about his condition. 
I hope I explained my point, I repeat Оля you didn't tell him the wrong translation it's just that as a native Italian speaker I can see the very slight difference.

----------


## Оля

> unfortunately Оля I didn't get your reply to Leof

 I said:
For me "Как ты?" и "Как твои дела?" is the same in Russian.
"Как дела" (without "твои") is closer to "Come va", yes, I agree. 
I'm not an Italian native speaker, but I feel the slight difference between _Come stai_ and _Come va_ too.

----------

